# 30 Gal Rebuild



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Sitting home one day I realized I only had one tank on the go, a reef, but I had a bunch of freshwater gear and a few tanks sitting around I had collected so I decided to set up a low tech 30G I had.

Not really sure what the tank "size" is actually, it's 36" long X 12" front to back X 18" tall, can't find a description of a tank with those dimensions except a breeder tank that is 18" front to back and 12" tall I believe.

Tank has been up for 3 weeks or so but I had seeded it with media from a friends canister so it cycled fairly quickly and is handling taking new fish quite well, small water changes every 4-5 helped also allowing me to perform a fish in cycle with a betta that was sitting in a 5 gallon tank. He's much happier now! Tank currently contains 1 Betta, 2 Platys and 5 neons. Not really sure what I'm going for final stocking wise but I'm in no hurry to fill the tank, probably toss in another 5 neons in a week or two to bring the final count to 10 and wait it out for a bit. I only got 5 as I didn't know how they would do with the betta but so far they completely ignore each other

Betta was an automatic shoe in as I felt bad for him in his lonely 5g and the platys were to add some orange for colour and the neons were because at my previous house the tap water had a Ph of 8.2, I had wanted them then but I didn't want to stress them. Anyway here's a quick pic of it currently, keep in mind this tank was set up cheaply with the only new stuff being the substrate and drift wood. I don't plan on planting as I don't have the time to deal with it, the nano reef is plenty, I did toss in a bunch of top water plants to help absorb nitrates.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looking good. I like the driftwood. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Dec 27, 2012)

How is that filter working for you? I got one with a 10 gallon tank and haven't used it yet.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Seems to be working fine, extremely quiet as that's what I wanted where its in my spare bedroom. It's keeping up well with with the light bio-load that is in there right now, may need to add another if I start stockin more heavily though. It's rated 20-40g but I usually prefer to have atleast double filtration. Previously this tank had an AC 50 and an aqua tech 30-60g running together but it was to loud for a guests bedroom so I opted for an internal when I set it back up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good.


----------

